# Dendrobates auratus thesis



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I was able to get a copy of a thesis titled Influence of parental care behaviors on offspring fitness in the green and black dartpoison frog (Dendrobates auratus) by Ben Chan (who if I remember correctly has been on the forum occasionally). I have to sit down and read it throughly but sp far it has some interesting information on auratus for those who want to pry more into thier understanding of the frogs. 


Ed


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I believe part of that thesis is what Ben discussed in an article in THIS issue of Leaf Litter as well.


----------

